# Sweet Jig



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I purchased the same sharpening jig sever months ago and my chisels and handplane blades have never been sharpened as easily and accurately. Foe me it was an excellent choice!


----------



## Smeric28 (Jun 2, 2009)

ugg sorry for the couple of spelling errors. should have been more careful with the automatic spell check. I wish we could edit our posts after we make them lol oh well….


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Smeric you can edit before you post friend just use the preview button just in the right hand corner

we look forward to viewing your projects soon

Andy


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I have the same jig and find it fantastic - I do not have any issues with the angle setting fixture though not sliding easily - are you releasing the thumb screw enough? mine slides out like hot butter.

*Edit*: one small suggestion though: this is a terrific review, but after 2 lines into it- I found it hard for me to keep my place as I got lost in the text - recommendation = break this text into paragraphs. it'll make it easier to read, and will group different parts separate from one another.


----------



## Smeric28 (Jun 2, 2009)

yea i am, since the sliding is kinda rough usually i loosen it enough to pull it straight off, which annoys me because i have to tighten it up again to get it on for the next one. Maybe i'll try a little oil on it. i got this stuff that works like a champ also from woodcrafters maybe i should post a review on that one next 

Yea i'll proof my next review a little better, this one was basically a steam of consciousness i cranked out straight through.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I bought this jig too. It is an excellent jig, but after learning how to hone by hand I only use it for my plane irons. I have also found that you don't really need the gauge attachment. I just insert the blade in the jig while in the working position on the stone and move it forward until the bevel lays flat on the stone. Then I tighten the locking screw, turn the micro bevel nob a notch and bingo I'm ready to go. This same technique could also be used on chisels. I use my chisels a lot and found it too time consuming to hone them in the jig as often as I should. I learned the hand honing technique from a video on a tool sales website. I can't remember the website name. They sell only hand tools. I don't mean to take away the joy you have of owning this jig and I do like mine too, but thought after using the jig awhile you might come to the same conclusion as me, and I thought maybe this tip would be helpful at that time.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*stefang* - I think it comes with experience and with the amount of honing that you do - for someone that hones chisels on a daily basis - or on a weekly basis - after a while it becomes second nature - but to start with ,and for those of us that don't get that much shop time to train out muscles to keep the blade at the proper angle- this jig is a life saver ,and transforms the disappointment of sharpening a chisel for 30 min only to get a dull blade - into a 1 minute miracle. PS - are you hollow grinding your chisels for freehand honing? that helps a lot (if you have a grinder that is - which I don't  ).


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I can't specifically comment on this as I don't have one as I dont need one however , in general I think there stuff is highly overpriced sorry but I got a couple of veritas implements and find it basically way overpriced for example I got the veritas direct reading caliper selling here in the uk for around $80 us its a piece of cheap metal knocked together probably for about $2 each in China way overpriced light and nasty.Alistair


----------



## Smeric28 (Jun 2, 2009)

Stefang - actually can hone things by hand but simply matching the current angle on your chisel to the paper does not let you change the angle if you decided you want to regrind them high or low angle and 98% of us would have no hope of regrinding a straight bevel freehand. Although if i wanted to just touch them up i might not bother with the jig. on a completely different topic have you every tried to grind a twist drill by hand. i know a couple of guys at work who can freehand them sharper than they come from the factory now that's a challenge lol

Scotsman - Why did you bother to comment just to hate on veritas? I think it would be far more productive if you were to write a review about those calipers.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Smeric*, Yes I do freehand my twist drills with good results. I use the side of the grinder. Not normally a safe procedure but ok with drills using a light touch.

I use a Veritas grinding jig for the main bevel, usually 25 degrees, and then do a micro bevel at about 30 degrees by hand. It really isn't difficult.

I did mention that when I use the honing jig for plane irons I just lay the main bevel flat and *then turn the micro bevel knob to raise the blade for a micro bevel*. I tried honing by hand for years with only mediocre results. That's why I bought the honing jig.

I just happened to be cruising the web a couple of years ago and found this website that showed how to sharpen by hand. It was a revelation and so simple. The reason I like it better than the jig is because it's so much quicker and easier. I'm not trying to say that it is for everybody. If you like the jig and you don't mind spending the extra time to use it you will get an equally good result. For many, this will be the way to go. I just wanted to offer a good alternative to those who, like me are a little impatient.

I move a lot slower nowadays than I used to and I want to maximize my productive time. I realize that to be of value, a tutorial is necessary. I will try it in this forum. I'm not sure how good it will be, as I'm probably not a very good teacher. I hope I haven't offended anyone. I'm not a hand tool or handwork fanatic.


----------



## FatScratch (May 11, 2009)

I own this jig and find it to be outstanding. I love the bevel gauge and the build quality is great. It makes sharpening quick and easy for me, with repeatable results.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

It's a nice jig, well designed but I think needs more work….

-The bridge that holds the blades becomes bent when holding narrow chisels. It's a weak piece of aluminum.
- I use water stones, so inevitably water goes inside the roller; it gets rusted if it's not properly oiled, but drops of oil on my $90 stones are not good neither.

It's highly accurate, well designed, the camber roller is a plus!


----------



## laflaone (Apr 28, 2008)

Ditto on the camber roller. It works great. This is a great jig. There is just no way that the average "do it by hand" person is going to get such an even, accurate, and repeatable edge.


----------



## Bret (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for the review! I had been looking at one of these as a "bridge" until I can fork over the dough for a Tormek. Picked it up yesterday and am looking forward to working with it this weekend on some of my old, beat-up chisels before taking it to my brand new Sorby chisel.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

After almost 4 years of use and abuse, I sold my MARK II yesterday at ebay for $52!! more what I originaly paid for it…..it's not amazing the way FINE handtools retain the value???


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

I bought this a few weeks ago. My chisels and planes are still sharp right now, but I know I'll like it when I use it.


----------



## TimLawson (Apr 27, 2010)

Running a woodworking school - it an be a challenge to keep tools sharp for the next batch of students. I've been working on our sets of chisels. Using the Mk II jig and plates with 80-320 sticky back sandpaper I can restore the bevels on a set of five chisels (1" - 1/4") in less than ten minutes. Then microbevels on an 8000 waterstone (by hand) takes another couple of minutes, couple of quick lapping strokes on each and I'm done. There's no ambiguity about the edge being square! This gauge is amazing (especially compared to the old MK I gauge).

Nothing like enforced practice to improve.

Tim


----------

